# RR: 20. Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Hollywood String Quartet, Reher	(1951)










2.	Casals, Schneider, Tortelier, Stern, Katims	(1952)










3.	Alban Berg Quartet, Schiff	(1982)










4.	Emerson String Quartet, Rostropovich	(1990)










5.	Lindsay String Quartet, Cummings	(1985)










6.	L'Archibudelli	(1990)










7.	Hagen Quartet, Schiff	(1994)










8.	Petersen Quartet, Sanderling	(1997)










9.	Orpheus Quartet, Wispelwey	(1994)










10.	Budapest String Quartet, Heifetz	(1941)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Hollywood String Quartet, Reher	(1951)
2.	Casals, Schneider, Tortelier, Stern, Katims	(1952)
3.	Alban Berg Quartet, Schiff	(1982)
4.	Emerson String Quartet, Rostropovich	(1990)
5.	Lindsay String Quartet, Cummings	(1985)
6.	L'Archibudelli	(1990)
7.	Hagen Quartet, Schiff	(1994)
8.	Petersen Quartet, Sanderling	(1997)
9.	Orpheus Quartet, Wispelwey	(1994)
10.	Budapest String Quartet, Heifetz	(1941)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

